# The Bourbon Thread



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

I enjoy dabbling in different bourbons and collecting some. I don’t drink nearly as much as I used to, which is good. However, I still enjoy a night cap here and there or a good bourbon. I’ve noticed quite a few of you are into bourbon or getting into it. Thought I would make a thread for us to post up and discuss a lot of different things bourbon. Sometimes it’s nice to have a thread outside of the lifting we do. 

Tonight, I’m having a pour of this Private Selection Makers Mark, Derby Pie. Incredible flavor with quite a bite at 107.5 proof. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 29, 2022)

I drank a lot of makers mark in college.  I had to quit drinking about 21 months ago after developing a bad habit of drinking way too much.  For bourbon I enjoyed Basil Hayden, Eagle Rare, and some others that I don't remember.  Makers Mark was about $20 a bottle back in college.  

Slic.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2022)

Old Forester. It's not bad. I think it's pretty good.

I started keeping it and mixing it in drinks and whatnot and people didn't know it was dirt cheap stuff. It was really just a joke that people never caught on to and I just didn't go back to mid or top shelf stuff because I'm poor. 

Plus it's always fun to pull a savage burn on an booze elitist.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Old Forester. It's not bad. I think it's pretty good.
> 
> I started keeping it and mixing it in drinks and whatnot and people didn't know it was dirt cheap stuff. It was really just a joke that people never caught on to and I just didn't go back to mid or top shelf stuff because I'm poor.
> 
> Plus it's always fun to pull a savage burn on an booze elitist.



Lmao that’s hilarious. OF makes some really good higher end bottles too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

Whistle Pig is good if you can find it. i Drank way too much Jim Beam in college and that damn near ruined bourbon for me.  My father in law got me into scotch and Irish whiskey about twenty years ago and that’s what I usually go for if I’m in a whiskey kinda mood.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Whistle Pig is good if you can find it. i Drank way too much Jim Beam in college and that damn near ruined bourbon for me. My father in law got me into scotch and Irish whiskey about twenty years ago and that’s what I usually go for if I’m in a whiskey kinda mood.



I can usually find whistle pig here. Some of it is really pricey. I do like some good Irish whiskeys. I’m a big fan of Irish coffees and Irish car bombs as well. Irish car bombs only happen if the lady and I get a date night and are at a place that can actually make them. That’s our thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I can usually find whistle pig here. Some of it is really pricey. I do like some good Irish whiskeys. I’m a big fan of Irish coffees and Irish car bombs as well. Irish car bombs only happen if the lady and I get a date night and are at a place that can actually make them. That’s our thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the stuff isnt cheap but man does it go down easy.

ive actually never had an Irish car bomb. Had a few GM vehicles that I wish had blown up though 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yeah the stuff isnt cheap but man does it go down easy.
> 
> ive actually never had an Irish car bomb. Had a few GM vehicles that I wish had blown up though



 man I know that feeling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

Oof, Irish car bombs. Brings back some memories there.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Oof, Irish car bombs. Brings back some memories there.



Hell yeah, I love those things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

A few of us kicked in and got a friend of mine a bottle of W.L. Weller 12 year for his birthday this past weekend.

It’s honestly one of the best bourbons that I’ve ever had.  Lots of caramel and molasses with just a touch of spice and fruit on the finish. Just an absolutely gorgeous whisky.

Edit: Monday spelling.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> A few of us kicked in and got a friend of mine a bottle of W.L. Weller 12 year for his birthday this past weekend.
> 
> It’s honestly one of the best bourbons that I’ve ever had. Lots of caramel and molasses with just a touch of spice and fruit on the finish. Just an absolutely gorgeous whisky.
> 
> Edit: Monday spelling.



Absolutely, nailed that. I love their bourbon. One of my soldiers brought me a bottle of Weller Antique 107 about 6 months ago as a thank you out of nowhere. Blew my mind, especially the price tag on that. Was such a good pour. Four roses is releasing a special 16 year today at the distillery in KY. Proceeds are going to help KY flood victims. Wish I could have made it there to get a bottle. $200 out the door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2022)

White Boy Wasted. Fuck you snobs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> White Boy Wasted. Fuck you snobs



I knew you drank white claws with your takis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I knew you drank white claws with your takis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t think I’ve ever had one. Things like four locos or those margarita style drinks in a can give me like instant acid reflux problems


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever had one. Things like four locos or those margarita style drinks in a can give me like instant acid reflux problems


Btw takis and beer before bed was a bad idea


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever had one. Things like four locos or those margarita style drinks in a can give me like instant acid reflux problems



Yeah they fuck with me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> Btw takis and beer before bed was a bad idea


A takis expert such as yourself should have known this already.  I am disappointed.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> Btw takis and beer before bed was a bad idea



I think you should make a casserole with crunched Takis as the breading top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think you should make a casserole with crunched Takis as the breading top
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mom use to make a Doritos casserole. I should see if she’d make it for me with takis.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> My mom use to make a Doritos casserole. I should see if she’d make it for me with takis.



Hell yes. Some taco Takis casserole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> A takis expert such as yourself should have known this already.  I am disappointed.


I took my Prilosec but probably needed some tums. Also I don’t usually eat 100 g in a sitting.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm a Makers guy, but I do a blend...crown for example time to time.  Back in college I used to frequent Wild Turkey 101....the "Kicken Chicken"....gets me in trouble these days.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

ccpro said:


> I'm a Makers guy, but I do a blend...crown for example time to time. Back in college I used to frequent Wild Turkey 101....the "Kicken Chicken"....gets me in trouble these days.



This makers is a private selection blend. It’s so good. Haha that 101 will get ya in trouble for sure. I love the Wild Turkey Rare Breed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

This is the 16 year bottle that Four Roses released today at their distillery. A lot of the proceeds will be going to support those families in eastern kentucky affected by the terrible flooding recently, as seen on the bottle. I wasn’t able to get there to get a bottle today, but had a friend that did. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 29, 2022)

Got 3 bottles of Ammunition Straight Bourbon coming in this week to the bar. Ya'll should give it a try sometime. It's aged in French Wine Barrels which makes it quite smooth and has a hint of sweetness on the back end without any bite. It's not expensive at all (only $40).


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> Got 3 bottles of Ammunition Straight Bourbon coming in this week to the bar. Ya'll should give it a try sometime. It's aged in French Wine Barrels which makes it quite smooth and has a hint of sweetness on the back end without any bite. It's not expensive at all (only $40).



I believe I recently tried this. Isn’t it two or three vets that started the company and the bottle is shaped like a canteen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Nvm, I was thinking of regimental whiskey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I believe I recently tried this. Isn’t it two or three vets that started the company and the bottle is shaped like a canteen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's a winery in Sonoma that started it. The bottles not fancy at all.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> No, it's a winery in Sonoma that started it. The bottles not fancy at all.



I just looked it up, I bet that’s a great pour. On the flip side, I love some red wines aged in bourbon barrels. Sooooo good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

One of my favorite pours. Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. The Double Double Oaked is even better, but really hard to get. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> One of my favorite pours. Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. The Double Double Oaked is even better, but really hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost bought this, went with Noah's Mill instead.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Almost bought this, went with Noah's Mill instead.



I think since you said you weren’t a fan of regular woodford, you made a good choice. Although this is different. Noah’s mill is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 30, 2022)

My favourite inexpensive regular sipper is Blanton’s Original. 

It’s a classic for a reason.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> My mom use to make a Doritos casserole. I should see if she’d make it for me with takis.


Ever had a frito pie?


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think since you said you weren’t a fan of regular woodford, you made a good choice. Although this is different. Noah’s mill is great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't care for Woodford


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Ever had a frito pie?


Ya son. I’m in Texas. They serve dem shits in the bag at football games here. 

Wait are you imply a Takis Pie?!?!?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My favourite inexpensive regular sipper is Blanton’s Original.
> 
> It’s a classic for a reason.



Inexpensive If you get it at MSRP lol!! Most wouldn’t consider Blanton’s a sipper. But it is fucking amazing. My buddy landed this Gold Blanton’s today. Trying to get him to crack it open for us soon. I’ve never tried the Gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Inexpensive If you get it at MSRP lol!! Most wouldn’t consider Blanton’s a sipper. But it is fucking amazing. My buddy landed this Gold Blanton’s today. Trying to get him to crack it open for us soon. I’ve never tried the Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He go to Tokyo to get it?

I heard Blanton's is big over there.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, I don't care for Woodford



I almost want to send you a sample of this 1792 Full Proof single Barrel. I haven’t had it yet. Have a buddy I served with stopping by tomorrow, gonna crack it then to try. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Ya son. I’m in Texas. They serve dem shits in the bag at football games here.
> 
> Wait are you imply a Takis Pie?!?!?


Yeah, I grew up in New Mexico. Frito Pie friday was always a fucking marvel in the school cafeteria.

Problem is, no frito pie will ever be as good as the ones in my high school cafeteria.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> He go to Tokyo to get it?
> 
> I heard Blanton's is big over there.



He got it on a trade. Yeah it is. Some of it is only available over there unless you get it here from collectors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I almost want to send you a sample of this 1792 Full Proof single Barrel. I haven’t had it yet. Have a buddy I served with stopping by tomorrow, gonna crack it then to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1792 is common up here, I'll keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 30, 2022)

But yes Takis pie could be a million dollar idea


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> 1792 is common up here, I'll keep an eye out for that one.



I see the small batch everywhere but hardly any of the others. If you get a chance to try or buy sweet wheat, snag that up. Especially if you like wheats and ryes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Inexpensive If you get it at MSRP lol!! Most wouldn’t consider Blanton’s a sipper. But it is fucking amazing. My buddy landed this Gold Blanton’s today. Trying to get him to crack it open for us soon. I’ve never tried the Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, our provincial liquor stores have a pretty good supply of it. It costs about $70. 

Not cheap, but not reseller prices.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> But yes Takis pie could be a million dollar idea



I would eat that shit up. Especially with fresh pickled jalapeños in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I see the small batch everywhere but hardly any of the others. If you get a chance to try or buy sweet wheat, snag that up. Especially if you like wheats and ryes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never tried them. Almost bought a bottle of the wheated jefferson's ocean, but I was nervous I wouldn't like it. 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Strangely enough, our provincial liquor stores have a pretty good supply of it. It costs about $70.
> 
> Not cheap, but not reseller prices.



I remember you saying that. That’s a solid price for it. If you get it here at the distillery it’s about 60. Secondary market is nuts with it. Even local stores have started marking it $120-200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Never tried them. Almost bought a bottle of the wheated jefferson's ocean, but I was nervous I wouldn't like it.



Haha yeah, try a cheaper wheat before you get a good one. I enjoy them and ryes. Angels envy has a great Rye, Whistlepig as well. But both run high MSRP. [mention]Test_subject [/mention] you should keep an eye out for some of these others if you get Blanton’s at that price commonly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha yeah, try a cheaper wheat before you get a good one. I enjoy them and ryes. Angels envy has a great Rye, Whistlepig as well. But both run high MSRP. [mention]Test_subject [/mention] you should keep an eye out for some of these others if you get Blanton’s at that price commonly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, dropping $90 for something I'd hate would annoy me. 😠


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

Whenever I go to NH, I'm going to have to make it a point to stop at the state liquor store. Booze is controlled up there, they get decent stuff on occasion, no mark up. 

I just missed Blanton's and Eagle Rare by 1 day last week. 😡


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, dropping $90 for something I'd hate would annoy me.



Hell yeah, and then trying to sell or trade an opened bottle….. ain’t happening unless someone trusts you and wants it bad lol. Try bulleit Rye. It’s cheap and will give you good idea of what a Rye tastes like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Whenever I go to NH, I'm going to have to make it a point to stop at the state liquor store. Booze is controlled up there, they get decent stuff on occasion, no mark up.
> 
> I just missed Blanton's and Eagle Rare by 1 day last week.



Damn that sucks dude. I absolutely love Eagle rare, such a smooth pour and underrated. $30-40 MSRP, hard to beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn that sucks dude. I absolutely love Eagle rare, such a smooth pour and underrated. $30-40 MSRP, hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's weird up here. I finally found just regular ol' Buffalo Trace. And that was locked behind glass!!!  🤣


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah it's weird up here. I finally found just regular ol' Buffalo Trace. And that was locked behind glass!!!



Lmao every state is diff, Buffalo trace is seriously a great bourbon and goes for $30 here MSRP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> But yes Takis pie could be a million dollar idea


The heart burn would be INSANE!!!!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah it's weird up here. I finally found just regular ol' Buffalo Trace. And that was locked behind glass!!!  🤣


I had some Buffalo Trace White Dog Mash  that a friend brought back from a hunting trip in Kentucky a few years back.

Raw, in your face and wow it packed a punch. I loved it. Not an every day sipper by any means but well worth trying.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I had some Buffalo Trace White Dog Mash that a friend brought back from a hunting trip in Kentucky a few years back.
> 
> Raw, in your face and wow it packed a punch. I loved it. Not an every day sipper by any means but we’ll worth trying.



Hahaha dude, absolutely. That mash ain’t nothing to play with. When it leaked into the KY river it killed everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

@IronSoul , I've finally tasted the Noah's Mill with a fresh palate.... It's pretty damn good!!!! 

I have no idea how to describe the notes or whatever you fancy fukkers call it, but there's a lot going on in a sip.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Jack D and Mickey D’s tonight boyz


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> @IronSoul , I've finally tasted the Noah's Mill with a fresh palate.... It's pretty damn good!!!!
> 
> I have no idea how to describe the notes or whatever you fancy fukkers call it, but there's a lot going on in a sip.



Dude I’m glad you liked it. I love that pour. Big difference having a fresh palate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

Rir0, this one is for you bro!  no I don’t really talk like this. 

However, first time finally getting to try this. The 1792 Full proof I mentioned before. 125 proof. The flavor would blow your mind at that proof point. Easily one of my favorites. 









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 31, 2022)

I've never had bourbon


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I've never had bourbon



Do you have a drink of choice or don’t care for them at all? I’d say rowing 500 pounds you prob don’t touch it much lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do you have a drink of choice or don’t care for them at all? I’d say rowing 500 pounds you prob don’t touch it much lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had a drink on 20 years. Last drink I had was a mythos which is a Greek lager. Cigars are my habit


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I haven't had a drink on 20 years. Last drink I had was a mythos which is a Greek lager. Cigars are my habit



Good for you man. I dabbled in cigars a tad bit years back when POB was still around. Haven’t much since


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good for you man. I dabbled in cigars a tad bit years back when POB was still around. Haven’t much since
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I don't get all crazy like some guys do where they can rattle off all this non sense. I like what i like and I enjoy 1-2 cigars a day


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

Just picked up a new bottle. Hope it's as good as Noah's Mill, same distiller...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2022)

Good thread. 

Widow Jane 10 Year outta NY, USA is me new favorite sipper. Mate tossed me a bottle when I's last up on the east coast a few mos ago and its the best I've had in a while.







Fer a day to day, I've always found Buffalo Trace and Woodford Reserve to be good for the price.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Just picked up a new bottle. Hope it's as good as Noah's Mill, same distiller...
> 
> View attachment 27052



Definitely a good one man. Hope you enjoy. Decent price on it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Widow Jane 10 Year outta NY, USA is me new favorite sipper. Mate tossed me a bottle when I's last up on the east coast a few mos ago and its the best I've had in a while.
> 
> ...



I haven’t seen this before. I’ll have to look out for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Definitely a good one man. Hope you enjoy. Decent price on it too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shall have a pour tonight.  🥃


----------



## DeepestSquadron (Aug 31, 2022)

Nice. A buddy of mine was nice enough to share his Pappy Van Winkle. Pretty good. If I had deep pockets, I could see myself sippin it often.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Gentlemen.  I introduce you to Calvados!  Probably the best spirit in the world.  The average age in the cast is 20 years. But only the new spirit is rated.  It must be in the cast for 5 years and only comes from one region in France.  It is distilled dry apple cider.  It has a profile like nothing I have ever tasted!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 1, 2022)

Angel's Envy Crew


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Angel's Envy Crew


Still have yet to try that one... 🤔


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2022)

The Rowan's Creek was ok, not even close to being as good as Noah's Mill though. No contest if I'm choosing between the two.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Gentlemen. I introduce you to Calvados! Probably the best spirit in the world. The average age in the cast is 20 years. But only the new spirit is rated. It must be in the cast for 5 years and only comes from one region in France. It is distilled dry apple cider. It has a profile like nothing I have ever tasted!
> 
> View attachment 27094



I gotta try that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> The Rowan's Creek was ok, not even close to being as good as Noah's Mill though. No contest if I'm choosing between the two.



Completely agree man. Noah’s Mill is solid. Bookers is a really good one to keep an eye out for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Still have yet to try that one...



Love angels envy. I freaking love their rye. It’s around $100 for the rye, but one of the best I’ve had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 5, 2022)

If you are into wines at all, and bourbon, this is a great pour. I love red wines aged in bourbon barrels. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

Snagged a Blanton’s today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Snagged a Blanton’s today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bastard!!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You bastard!!!!



Had to show you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Tonight's pour... It has a sweet smokiness to it. I don't hate it.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Tonight's pour... It has a sweet smokiness to it. I don't hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve seen that a lot but haven’t tried it. Sounds interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve seen that a lot but haven’t tried it. Sounds interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go out of my way to grab it, but it's different enough that I think I'll always keep a bottle of it on hand.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Btw takis and beer before bed was a bad idea


Takis = always bad idea when Doritos are available!


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 6, 2022)

Unfortunately I can't drink, it plays havoc with my Autoimmune diseases. Only time I drink is on a cruise and at most 2 drinks over a 7 day period.


----------



## Oml (Sep 6, 2022)

Came for Bourbon biscuits. Left disappointed.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2022)

SCORE!!!!!   🤗🤗🤗


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> SCORE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 28983



Hell yeah man!! Hell of a pick up. Glad you found both and a 10 year eagle at that. You’re gonna love them both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> If you are into wines at all, and bourbon, this is a great pour. I love red wines aged in bourbon barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top of my list now 👍


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Love angels envy. I freaking love their rye. It’s around $100 for the rye, but one of the best I’ve had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve seen a ton of marketing for it since they started selling it in Canada and just assumed that it was an all hype no substance whiskey like Chivas Regal.

It’s actually worth the price?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ve seen a ton of marketing for it since they started selling it in Canada and just assumed that it was an all hype no substance whiskey like Chivas Regal.
> 
> It’s actually worth the price?



I mean that will come down to the person, but it’s at least getting once if you like Rye’s to try and see what you think. It’s one of my favorites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I mean that will come down to the person, but it’s at least getting once if you like Rye’s to try and see what you think. It’s one of my favorites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll give it a try. I don’t mind spending money on booze if it’s worth it.

Chivas, Grey Goose et al. are more about good marketing than good taste.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man!! Hell of a pick up. Glad you found both and a 10 year eagle at that. You’re gonna love them both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guy had them locked in his desk. They weren't even on the sales floor or in a case. Says he gets maybe 1 bottle per month of them. 

No idea why he sold them to me.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ll give it a try. I don’t mind spending money on booze if it’s worth it.
> 
> Chivas, Grey Goose et al. are more about good marketing than good taste.



I agree entirely man. Best ones are by word of mouth. A lot of the highly marketed shit isn’t all that great. Angels envy is definitely a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Guy had them locked in his desk. They weren't even on the sales floor or in a case. Says he gets maybe 1 bottle per month of them.
> 
> No idea why he sold them to me.



That’s how a lot of places are. Sounds like you got lucky bro. Congrats on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

oh man - finally a place where I can post my collection.

I sent this picture to my friend when he said he was a bourbon guy, and all he called out was the 'Jack Daniels' because it was what he drank in college.

Oh - Blue Label was a wedding gift. It's decent I guess but I would be embarrassed to pay for it.

Anyways, here is my collection. I don't drink much/often and am a sucker for buying decent bottles at the liquor store so it's continually growing.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 26, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> oh man - finally a place where I can post my collection.
> 
> I sent this picture to my friend when he said he was a bourbon guy, and all he called out was the 'Jack Daniels' because it was what he drank in college.
> 
> ...


Nice little collection. I’ll forgive you the Blue Label.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> oh man - finally a place where I can post my collection.
> 
> I sent this picture to my friend when he said he was a bourbon guy, and all he called out was the 'Jack Daniels' because it was what he drank in college.
> 
> ...



How’s that monkey shoulder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 26, 2022)

I like Evan Williams


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> I like Evan Williams



That’s my favorite cheap bourbon to drink and mix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> oh man - finally a place where I can post my collection.
> 
> I sent this picture to my friend when he said he was a bourbon guy, and all he called out was the 'Jack Daniels' because it was what he drank in college.
> 
> ...


Don't buy any Rowan's Creek. It'll be an 1/8th of an inch too tall to fit in that cabinet, yet you'll jam it in there anyway, unsure if you'll ever be able to get it back out.  🤣


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How’s that monkey shoulder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like it! I'm not a huge scotch fan, but ended up going to Scotland this year and broadened my horizons a little.

it's definitely a very 'approachable' scotch. Tastes great neat. I think it's a blend of like 2-3 different whiskys.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s my favorite cheap bourbon to drink and mix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For real! I call it my "camping whisky" because I always bring a bottle for around the campfire.

I honestly like it just as much as anything else in the cabinet. Besides the Yellowstone, because that stuff is freaking candy.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 26, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> I like it! I'm not a huge scotch fan, but ended up going to Scotland this year and broadened my horizons a little.
> 
> it's definitely a very 'approachable' scotch. Tastes great neat. I think it's a blend of like 2-3 different whiskys.


If you want to try another very approachable scotch, try out Oban.

It’s not a real flavour bomb with heaps of smoke, peat etc.  It’s just a nicely balanced whiskey.


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If you want to try another very approachable scotch, try out Oban.
> 
> It’s not a real flavour bomb with heaps of smoke, peat etc.  It’s just a nice balanced whiskey.


I'll have to keep any eye out for that one - looking at that picture, I still have some serious square inches to fill in the cabinet.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> For real! I call it my "camping whisky" because I always bring a bottle for around the campfire.
> 
> I honestly like it just as much as anything else in the cabinet. Besides the Yellowstone, because that stuff is freaking candy.



I’ve been wanting to try Yellowstone. I have almost grabbed a bottle at least 10 times. That’s good to hear. I’m gonna grab some this time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve been wanting to try Yellowstone. I have almost grabbed a bottle at least 10 times. That’s good to hear. I’m gonna grab some this time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, for some reason the name made me think it was some shitty whisky just marketed with the TV show... but the guy at the liquor store swore up and down that it was worth it.

Ended up doing a pretty extensive blind taste test with a few other guys, and we all picked it as our favorite 'neat' whisky of the test.


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 26, 2022)

_*it’s cheap but doesn’t taste cheap.
I*_


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

Thought about ordering an Angel's Envy, came out a spicy margarita 🤷‍♀️ I'll try again later


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Thought about ordering an Angel's Envy, came out a spicy margarita  I'll try again later
> View attachment 28995



To match that spicy personality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> To match that spicy personality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, definitely not an Angel's personality 🤭😈


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Yeah, definitely not an Angel's personality






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

This time it came out "suntory toki on the rocks" (cuz @CJ  said get the ice once)


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> This time it came out "suntory toki on the rocks" (cuz @CJ  said get the ice once)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much ice....actually, not enough whiskey. 😁


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Too much ice....actually, not enough whiskey. 😁


Hey, I didn't make it. Just day drinking today 🙃


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2022)

Current Collection


----------



## beachbody30 (Sep 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Current Collection
> 
> View attachment 29010


Love me some michters! Definitely have some trouble keeping that in the cabinet though.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 15, 2022)

Tonight's selection


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Current Collection
> 
> View attachment 29010


I don't drink anymore, but you have my favorite go-to dead center......Blanton's. Great Bourbon.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 2, 2022)

Angels Envy on the left, Eagle Rare on the right. At my favorite speakeasy


----------



## almostgone (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm kind of stuck to just a few brands of bourbon/sour mash. Jack Daniels, George Dickel, Bulleit, Evan Williams. Probably the oldest bourbon zive drank recently was Old Boston Rocking Chair. 
It was a bottle that one of the cattle farmers close to the house had from back in ~the 60's.
He broke the seal, we worked our way through over a period of a few evenings that I was helping him move cattle and bring in sheep.
He shot the bottle and was almost sick when he found out later that the bottle had a little value.


----------

